# Finn's Journey



## MsDeb (Oct 10, 2014)

This is a copy/paste from my Facebook post.  I want everyone involved to be recognized.

The FB Digest version of Finn and his journey home to us.  You've met our goats.  Just after we got them I joined Back Yard Herds http://www.backyardherds.com/  (Great info for folks with small herds there!) I was curious about getting a Livestock Guardian Dog but they usually live WITH the livestock.  I wanted a dog that would be a companion to us as well as companion and protector of the goats. Apparently that's something you don't usually find, but I posted my very unrealistic dog wish to the site, describing my dream dog. One of the members, @Baymule, found Finn on a rescue site in TX and the description sounded like he'd be perfect for us. I contacted Chazak Speaks, his foster home and after a very long conversation we agreed that he would be a perfect fit.  The problem was getting him from just outside Austin, TX to Lawrence, KS.  Marietta Winfrey and Abby AngryOwl shared my post searching for transport.  One of Marietta's old friends, Nancy Sheffield, offered to help. One of Chazak's friends, Andrea Hughes, also offered to help transport.  Any of these wonderful people were willing and able to get him as far as the TX/OK boarder. Still too far for us to make the trip.  Another BackYardHerd member, @goatgurl, offered to transport part of the way if we could get him near Ft. Smith AR.  That offer triggered a memory of a trasnport service that runs out of TX, Dog Runner Pet Transport, LLC.  If someone could get him to Burleson, TX, they could get him within a realistic traveling distance for us. All the TX folks started working out a transport plan to get him to Dog Runner.  During all this I connected with Jennifer S Page, who originally saved Finn from eminent death by rescuing him from a kill shelter in Odessa TX in September 2013.. (Finn's story is one of many abandoned dogs in TX. His is one that, thanks to rescue and foster efforts, has a happy ending)  On transport day she set everyone involved up in a FB group to keep tabs on who had Finn and where he was at any given moment.  It seems Finn is one of those magical dogs who has captured hearts everywhere he has been. Nancy stood by as emergency backup.  Our little group was up all night as Chazak delivered him to Andrea (and immediately traveled to rescue two other pups to bring back to her private foster farm.)  Andrea drove through the night and got Finn to Dog Runner, where a very good spirited Dave got up at 5 a.m. to get him loaded onto the trailer.  Andrea turned around and drove home and most of us didn't rest until she posted that she was home safe sometime around 8:30 a.m. (Not only do we now have a wonderful new dog, but I have some wonderful new friends in TX! Thank you ladies, it was a night to remember!)  Dog Runner makes twice monthly interstate trips, bringing rescued dogs out of TX. Check out their story online. We met Dave and Elaine at a truck stop in Joplin and I will never forget seeing Finn's smiling face when Dave opened the back of the trailer! So many abandoned, unwanted dogs die because they can't all be saved.  But so many live because of efforts of people who rescue, people who transport, people who adopt and people who spread the word that these wonderful dogs are out there waiting for their turn to come home.   Thank you again and blessings to all!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2014)

On cell phone, but just have to say I am so happy for Finn and for your family!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 10, 2014)

Awesome story.

I got a chuckle of how he stole hearts all along the way.

That is what PYRS do. They melt your heart and they change lives forever! 
 For everyone that helped Finn!
Congrats on your new LGD!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 10, 2014)

Congratulations 
What a handsome fellow


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 10, 2014)

Congratulations @MsDeb ! This is an awesome story! 

I hope he is everything you wanted  Pyrs really do steal your heart 

Big thumbs up to everyone who helped get Finn home!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 10, 2014)

He looks like one happy boy.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 11, 2014)

Awww..... so glad Finn is HOME! How does he like his new home? You will have to give us an update every couple of weeks and let us know how he is settling in.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 11, 2014)

Glad to hear that he made it to you safe and sound


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 12, 2014)

awww msdeb, you made my eyes leak.  I'm so glad finn made it home.  and he looks so happy to be there.  don't ya love it when a plan comes together.    we'll be expecting updates


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 13, 2014)

Most current Finn news is I'm officially blaming David if he is spoiled rotten. The goats are starting to get more comfortable having him around.  He really wants to protect us from something so I've let him chase away the squirrels. (We have a major bicycle route on our road and he really wanted to protect us from them and obeyed so nicely when he found out he had to leave them alone. I had to give him something.  He's so proud when he chases a squirrel out of the yard.) So far he seems to be exactly what I wished for. A guardian/ companion to all of us. And I didn't have phone in my pocket but he really has spent time with the goats.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 13, 2014)

looks like all is well, and don't worry it will take a while for the goats to get use to finn but they will.  it never ceases to amaze me that after they kid my girls want to pound the house dogs who come into their pen but ignore Katie and Ben  like they were just one of the goats.  and just remember squirrels can be killers, just ask my little Emma.  she is almost 11 now and she still chases the squirrels out of the yard.  and God love her she still hasn't figured out where they go when they go around and up the tree.  she looks allover while they sit up above her and laugh


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 13, 2014)

The best way to end an evening of reading on Backyardherds, An awesome validation of kind hearted people.


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 14, 2014)

Hold my hand.  Today is the first day Finn has been left home alone in the goat pen.  I'm not worried about the goats. I know he is fine with them.  I'm worried that he will figure out a way to get out and will be gone when we get home.  But it had to be done sometime.   Please let him be home safe in the pen. I can't leave work to go check on him.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 14, 2014)

Hoping he is right where you left him.

So many of my friends have pyrs that roam that I took no chances with my LGDs and put a hot wire at the top and bottom of the fence. Keeps them home and keeps goats from scratching and leaning on the fence.

That being said I bet Finn stays put.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 14, 2014)

MsDeb said:


> Hold my hand.  Today is the first day Finn has been left home alone in the goat pen.  I'm not worried about the goats. I know he is fine with them.  I'm worried that he will figure out a way to get out and will be gone when we get home.  But it had to be done sometime.   Please let him be home safe in the pen. I can't leave work to go check on him.



I'm sure he will be fine.


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 14, 2014)

22 more minutes of waiting.  Not being very productive, am I?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 14, 2014)

I am sure you didn't get much done. Kinda like leaving your children home alone for the first time.


----------



## MsDeb (Oct 14, 2014)

Right where he was supposed to be. Very happy to see me and very proud of himself.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 14, 2014)

Good boy!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 14, 2014)

Just makes me smile!
Just love a PYR!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2014)

Of course he was right where he was supposed to be--he's your DREAM DOG!!!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 14, 2014)

Good boy Finn, and he does look proud.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 15, 2014)

what a good boy dog, and yes he does look glad to see you.  he is gonna do great


----------

